# واجهة موقع هدية من منتدى السيدة العذراء



## drpepo (1 يونيو 2006)

*واجهة موقع هدية من منتدى السيدة العذراء*

اخوتى هذه واجهة تصلح لبناء المواقع  هدية من منتدى السيدة العذراء للجميع 
وهى معملومة ببنامج الفوتوشوب 
فقط عدل على الشرائح بما يناسب موقعك 
حجم الملف 636 كيلو بايت 
نوع الضغط rar 
صورة للشغل 










والتحميل من هنا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Michael (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا وان شاء الله لما اعمل موقع ومنتدى ليا ابقى استعلمة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## hima85222 (1 يونيو 2006)

أية الحلاوة دى يا بيبو بجد تمام شاطر ربنا يوفقك وتمتعنا بالكثير والكثير حبيبي

شكرا


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا بيبو باشا*

*و طبعا انا ليا حاجه سبيشيال انا يتعملى واحد مخصوص *

*والا انت عارف انا قولتلك ممكن اعمل ايه فى منتدى العدرا هههههههههههههه*

*بجد جميل اوى اوى اوى يا بيبو ربنا يبارك تعبك و شغلك فيه*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا د . بيبو 

الرب يعوضك اخي الحبيب*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا د/ بيتر على اهتمامك وعلى تعبك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## drpepo (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ليكم اخوتى كلكم على محبتكم الكبيرة ودا اول تصميم لفريق المنتدى فنرجو ان تسامحوا ضعفنا على اى احطاء موجودة به صلوا لأجلنا


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (3 يونيو 2006)

*حلوة قوى*
*شكرا لك*

:kap: :t13: :kap:​


----------



## ><)))))*> (3 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة قوي يا بيبو*
*:smil7: *


----------



## drpepo (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ليكم كلكم اخوتى


----------



## pola (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ليك يا بيبو

و جارى التجربة


----------



## drpepo (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لمرورك يا بولا الرب يباركك


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------

